# Arnold Palmers Polo Shirts



## Chaps (Feb 27, 2006)

I was just watching the golf tournament and was curious if anyone knew where to buy a polo shirt similar to the one Arnold Palmer wears. It has a longer placket and a pocket. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

I noticed in a recent Golf Digest article featuring AP it looked as if his trademark hard collar shirt with pocket seemed to have a Slazenger logo on the sleeve but since they are now tonal it was hard to say for certain. Might be a place to start anyway since Slazenger has tradionally made pocketed golf shirts with a three button placket.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe Arnie wears polos with 4 or even 5 buttons. The collars are usually substantially larger then today's standard golf shirts. I wouldn't doubt if he gets them custom made for him, so he can have a shirt like he used to wear in the 60s and 70s. You can go to every golf shop or pro shop in the country and never see a shirt like Arnie wears.

On business in Orlando about 5 or 6 years ago, my dad and I decided to stay one night at Bay Hill, which entitles you to a round of golf the next day. The night before, Mr. Palmer and his family ate in the dining room about 15 feet from us, at the table right in front of the entrance. The next morning we wanted to go to the range to warm up. There was Mr. Palmer, at his usual spot on the far right side of the range. There was the King hitting perfect draws 6 spots down the range from us. His range spot is also right next to the first tee. After you tee off, he shakes your hand, asks where you live, and thanks you for choosing to stay at his resort. A fine man indeed.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a hodgepodge:

https://www.golfwrx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=242948

Maybe the pro shop at Bay Hill has them for sale?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

nolan50410 said:


> I believe Arnie wears polos with 4 or even 5 buttons. The collars are usually substantially larger then today's standard golf shirts. I wouldn't doubt if he gets them custom made for him, so he can have a shirt like he used to wear in the 60s and 70s. You can go to every golf shop or pro shop in the country and never see a shirt like Arnie wears.
> 
> On business in Orlando about 5 or 6 years ago, my dad and I decided to stay one night at Bay Hill, which entitles you to a round of golf the next day. The night before, Mr. Palmer and his family ate in the dining room about 15 feet from us, at the table right in front of the entrance. The next morning we wanted to go to the range to warm up. There was Mr. Palmer, at his usual spot on the far right side of the range. There was the King hitting perfect draws 6 spots down the range from us. His range spot is also right next to the first tee. After you tee off, he shakes your hand, asks where you live, and thanks you for choosing to stay at his resort. A fine man indeed.


I was lucky enough to be part of small gaggle of spectators following AP's group very closely during a practice round for the US Senior Open at Congressional in 1995. He treats fans very well; so do Nicklaus and Gary Player (GP was especially nice in terms of taking time to talk with youngsters). I even got all three of their autographs on one never worn and never to be worn Senior Open cap.

That style of shirt was common in the 70s and 80s. Here's Ted Knight modeling one as Judge Smails (his niece "Lacy Underalls" is modeling the itsy-bitsy tennis skirt):


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

"I did not throw my golf club." Judge Smails

"It's my fault sir, I noticed your clubs were worn. I should have
put some stick 'em on the grips." Danny Noonan

"Next time, be MORE CAREFUL." Judge Smails

"You're a good caddy, Danny; something to be proud of." Judge Smails

Excellent movie.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I believe Original Penguin makes a few 4 or more button front polos. My only problem is that a lot of them have the sleeves cut in that stupid diagonal way from the shoulder to save money.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

At Law said:


> "I did not throw my golf club." Judge Smails
> 
> "It's my fault sir, I noticed your clubs were worn. I should have
> put some stick 'em on the grips." Danny Noonan
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Take a close look at my avatar...A subtle tribute to the man known as Judge Smails (perhaps my favorite character from any film, ever) -- pictured here aboard his yacht, the Flying WASP.

Back on topic, my dad (a retired Sears executive) met Arnold Palmer back in the 1980s, when AP had a mens' clothing line at Sears known as "Arnie" (some of you may remember this -- I can't comment on the quality of the Arnie merchandise, it probably was cheap imported stuff heavy on the artificial fibers). In any case, AP is a gentleman. His shirts seem to be the typical Slazenger three-button placket polos you see on a lot of older golfers and at some pro shops.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Ron_A said:


> Take a close look at my avatar...A subtle tribute to the man known as Judge Smails


I'd never sell him short . . . he was a _tremendous_ slouch.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Is this what you're looking for?

https://www.originalpenguin.com/opg/catalog/product.jsp?cid=OPGMAPRLPOL&c=29&sort=&group=


----------



## the420skipper (Mar 14, 2009)

Ron_A said:


> Couldn't agree more. Take a close look at my avatar...A subtle tribute to the man known as Judge Smails (perhaps my favorite character from any film, ever) -- pictured here aboard his yacht, the Flying WASP.
> 
> Back on topic, my dad (a retired Sears executive) met Arnold Palmer back in the 1980s, when AP had a mens' clothing line at Sears known as "Arnie" (some of you may remember this -- I can't comment on the quality of the Arnie merchandise, it probably was cheap imported stuff heavy on the artificial fibers). In any case, AP is a gentleman. His shirts seem to be the typical Slazenger three-button placket polos you see on a lot of older golfers and at some pro shops.


In my experience, most golf shirts tend to have three buttons, even today. I don't like the look for aesthetic reasons, but it seems to be a popular golf thing. I have a Ralph Lauren polo shirt with a three button placket that says "golf fit" or something. Incidentally, it fits me terribly.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Is this what you're looking for?
> 
> https://www.originalpenguin.com/opg/catalog/product.jsp?cid=OPGMAPRLPOL&c=29&sort=&group=


Wow, $69 seems like a lot to pay for a golf shirt. I just picked up a solid navy no-logo Bobby Jones (and I mean really solid, w/out the goofy PanAmerican golfer dudes embroidered inside the placket) at Syms for $29.99, which is about the most I will pay for this kind of shirt.

There must be point-collar golf shirts out there for less than that. They used to be so common . . . a little over a decade ago I had a fistful made of mercerized cotton lisle in various colors, all with Cleveland Golf logos.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Jovan said:


> I believe Original Penguin makes a few 4 or more button front polos. My only problem is that a lot of them have the sleeves cut in that stupid diagonal way from the shoulder to save money.


I believe they call them raglan sleeves. They are easier to make than a traditional sleeve. The big reason it's used is because you can move easier in them. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raglan_sleeve
Read the second paragraph down. https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-a-raglan-sleeve.htm

If you found this information helpful, mail me a dollar. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not what I meant, tinytim. It's hard to explain. They are cut like a traditional shirt, except when the sleeves go from the shoulder, they go down diagonally instead of straight across like a shirt sleeve should. If you want an example, just go into any Banana Republic or Express Men store and take a look at the shirt sleeves there. It appears to be a cost-cutting measure much like the oversized jacket armholes in the last 30 years.

I own an Original Penguin "Earl" polo shirt and like it save for that feature of the design. A shame, since I saw a few in black at SteinMart and nearly pulled the trigger.


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

I think Arnold Palmer has his own clothing line at Sears, it might be that he simply wears his own brand.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

If anyone is still looking for shirts like Arnie's, it looks like you are going to have to break into his garage and loot his lifetime supply since even his manufacturer stopped making them.

To be honest with you, I think that kind of shirt can only look good on somebody like Arnie. Having lived through the 70s as a kid, I was glad to see the big collars go away. It works for Arnie, though.

https://arnoldpalmer.usgamuseum.com/_Dottie-Peppers-Memory/blog/281098/111503.html


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I could be wrong but I thought that Palmer had his own clothing line...I know Nicklaus does


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*the REGULAR GUY look*










This STYLE of guy is still common today :teacha:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

jeansguy said:


> I think Arnold Palmer has his own clothing line at Sears, it might be that he simply wears his own brand.


Those have filtered down to Marshall's clearance at $10 a pop.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Bermuda said:


> I could be wrong but I thought that Palmer had his own clothing line...I know Nicklaus does


Yes and no. Arnold Palmer may be the most successful athlete of all time at creating himself as a brand. There is a reason that Arnie endorses everything from Staples stores to Rolex watches to jet airplanes.

If you look at the website, he lists several of the brands that he licenses his name and logo to. The Sears license seems to only be active in Canada and other countries.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

You might check the Tuttle Catalog, formerly Tuttle Golf, web site. www.tuttlecatalog.com

(The goofy PanAmerican golfer dude embroidered within the neck opening of the Bobby Jones Collection knit shirt is himself. Actually, they don't have placket fronts.)


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Tom Buchanan said:


> The Sears license seems to only be active in Canada and other countries.


Odd, how I saw them in a New York Marshall's. I guess they must now be closeouts.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

the latest golf digest (arnie is 80 edition) has a quote about how the manufacturer of his polo shirts was going out of business (1970s i think), but they sent him a lifetime supply of the shirts (not sure if lifetime supply means still in use), they referenced a stiff collar that he couldn't find with other brands


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

THORVALD said:


> This STYLE of guy is still common today :teacha:


How did you find that artist's depiction of me trying to play golf? :icon_smile_big:


----------

